# Some weired issues between wireless and wired USB mice



## HD Scania (Aug 28, 2020)

I’ve just this morning (at UTC+8) got a *wired* USB mouse, and *is perfectly* run on FreeBSD 12-STABLE and 12.1-RELEASE
A few *wireless* USB mice, on the other hand, even after having recovered the system from the kernel bugs, but both *wireless* ones still *aren’t* run as my expectancies
(But *ahead* my own kernel bugs which got my system crashed, those wireless mice WERE being run)


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 28, 2020)

Can you please describe your problem in more detail?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2020)

What kind of wireless mice? A wireless mouse with a 2.4Ghz dongle works exactly the same as a wired one. For all intents and purposes the 'wireless' part is completely transparent from the OS's point of view, it's just a USB mouse, nothing more. What I would call "fancy" mice are a different matter, these mice have more than the standard number of buttons and/or wheels. Typically programmable or customizable with supplied software. Those can be problematic, but that's not related to being wireless or not.


----------



## olli@ (Aug 28, 2020)

FWIW, my wireless “Logitech MX Ergo” works perfectly well with FreeBSD + Xorg, including additional buttons (mapped to forward and backward in the browser) and a scroll wheel that can be tilted sideways for horizontal scrolling in Chrome, for example. It required a small amount of trial&error with the configuration, but then it works surprisingly well.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 28, 2020)

Ok, now we know that your mouse looks like a Lamborghini, but we still don't know what's the exact issue, except you've done some kernel hacking, which makes you a likeable person...


----------



## olli@ (Aug 28, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Ok, now we know that your mouse looks like a Lamborghini


No, it looks like C3-PO after he went through a waste compactor.
A Lamborghini looks much more elegant and stylish.


----------

